# Trapouts



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Did an inspection on two hives from a trapout. No Queen. I bought three packages and installed this year around the end of may. they only have three to four frames of brood . Would you place a frame of brood into each trapout from the new installatins to requeen? :scratch::s


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I would not. New colonies need all the brood they can get. Taking brood from less than well established hives is not a good idea. 

If you let the trap hives make themselves a queen you are looking at 40 days for emerging worker bees. Your trapouts may be getting weak. (Of course you would have some workers from the frame you gave them. But, they need to take off now.

I would buy two queens and place in the trapout hives. Don't know of the season in Kern California, but, here in Kentucky it is too late in the season to let them make their own queens.

Perhaps someone else can also offer some suggestions.

cchoganjr


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I'd buy queens if I were you.


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you






Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I would not. New colonies need all the brood they can get. Taking brood from less than well established hives is not a good idea.
> 
> If you let the trap hives make themselves a queen you are looking at 40 days for emerging worker bees. Your trapouts may be getting weak. (Of course you would have some workers from the frame you gave them. But, they need to take off now.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Queens will be here Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## JBees (Feb 9, 2010)

Got queens next day air and took all day to get (6:00 PM). When the driver arrived they were on his dash in the sun. I ask him if he knew what was in the package and he said he had no Idea. The package was labeled Rush live bees, keep at room temperature, do not place in sun, keep away from insecticide. Needless to say one was dead on arrival. Lucky the other two survived.:scratch: :s


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Common sense is not so common any more.


----------

